# Looking for subs In Quakertown PA, Center Valley PA



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi guys, 
Looking for a few subs in the Quakertown area along with Center Valley / Coopersburg area. Plowing and sidewalks, Commercial and Residential. Nice little residential route for the right guy. Give me a call at 610 282 5655, ask for Chuckie, or email me or Instant message me at CDgrassman on aol. Thanks guys. And for you lawn guys that do not have your own equipment and are just going to be sitting around doing nothing, give us a call, we can send you out on a shoveling/snowblower route. Thanks.


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

Chuckie;327346 said:


> Hi guys,
> Looking for a few subs in the Quakertown area along with Center Valley / Coopersburg area. Plowing and sidewalks, Commercial and Residential. Nice little residential route for the right guy. Give me a call at 610 282 5655, ask for Chuckie, or email me or Instant message me at CDgrassman on aol. Thanks guys. And for you lawn guys that do not have your own equipment and are just going to be sitting around doing nothing, give us a call, we can send you out on a shoveling/snowblower route. Thanks.


Bump Bump back to the top..........thanks guys


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

*Bump*

Bumpity, bump, bump, bump.


----------

